# Video



## Luna_tic (Jun 27, 2014)

http://youtu.be/PSoiderrMMM


----------



## happy appy (Jun 27, 2014)

Well I'm not seeing it. I see regular gut movements while eating.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 28, 2014)

This is your mare from the other thread ? The one with the small udder or the big udder ?

That movement looks like gut movement to me as well .

Ryan


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 10, 2014)

I added a new video above! I think I nailed it this time?! What do you think?


----------



##  (Jul 10, 2014)

Udder looks promising, and I'm thinking I disagree with just gut movement from eating. I wish it was a bit longer. Was she eating? I didn't notice her eating, which is making me think otherwise.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 10, 2014)

Is that her bag? Can we get a side shot at her level? How far along should she be? She is doing a lot of switching because of the bugs.


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 10, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Udder looks promising, and I'm thinking I disagree with just gut movement from eating. I wish it was a bit longer. Was she eating? I didn't notice her eating, which is making me think otherwise.


She not eating, there's no hay anywhere near her, not even a strand! She ate last over 2 hours ago, this belly movement went on for over 15 minutes, do you want to see more of the video? Yes that's her utter.


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 10, 2014)

happy appy said:


> Is that her bag? Can we get a side shot at her level? How far along should she be? She is doing a lot of switching because of the bugs.


This movement went on over 15 minutes and she's not eating, this can't be fly related her entire belly was thumping around, I'll post more of the video


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's a longer video which I didn't post earlier because two of my minis where so annoyed that my attention wasn't completely on them lol they were pulling my clothes, nibbling my butt haha! So the camera was moving around a lot! Yes there's flies, it's a battle, we live in Southern California and it was 88 yesterday ugh. Everyone has a fly mask except the few that will literally roll and rub until it's off, anyway thank you ladies!

http://youtu.be/Vx6SoBUJEnU


----------



## happy appy (Jul 10, 2014)

how far along is she supposed to be? Any side shots?


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's another video I just took... These two stalls you see minis in connect and are open to each other and a large pasture, she's always in the pasture or with the others except the last couple days where she's just standing in the corner

http://youtu.be/DyOUhPU1d2Y


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 10, 2014)

happy appy said:


> how far along is she supposed to be? Any side shots?


I didn't breed her and I never put her with our stallion, when I noticed bagging coming and going over the last several months I assumed my stallion who does occasionally roam the property got her through a pipe corral, keep in mind he's 29 inches and she's 43 inches so I never suspected this to happen, I had no intention on breeding her but this had to hapoen(if she is pregnant) last August or September as we have not allowed him run of the property since then


----------



##  (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, I learned long ago, where there's a will.....there's a way. I've had a 36" mare actually squat down for a 28" stallion.

In the first video it appeared she may be elongating also. Perhaps a picture of under her tail, so we can see what her vulva looks like. With an udder like that, and if she is really elongating, and her looking slab sided some of the time, she could well have a baby in July or August.

Hope you post more pictures for us to see her.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 10, 2014)

How about a side on Pic from at her level ?


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 10, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, I learned long ago, where there's a will.....there's a way. I've had a 36" mare actually squat down for a 28" stallion.
> 
> In the first video it appeared she may be elongating also. Perhaps a picture of under her tail, so we can see what her vulva looks like. With an udder like that, and if she is really elongating, and her looking slab sided some of the time, she could well have a baby in July or August.
> 
> Hope you post more pictures for us to see her.


Yes I have heard stories like that lol here's a couple pics I just took, she has literally not moved from her corner


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry for another video but she had some strange behavior tonight, interested to hear what you think is up. Ryan you can see her side view well in this



thank you so much for all the help! I feel like I've been wondering whats up

Video removed to prevent unnecessary drama, thanks for understanding


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey Luna, ok that last video is really strange... what was she like after you took that video?

she looks really sore on her feet... makes me think founder only because I had my big horse founder two months ago and he didn't want to walk either...
The fact that she is lifting her tail though is strange... It will be very interesting to see what Diane thinks when she gets on here...

if the foal was on a nerve causing pinching it would only affect the back legs...
has she been rolling at all?

don't want to stress you out and I hope that all is well



just a bit strange...


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 11, 2014)

cassie said:


> Hey Luna, ok that last video is really strange... what was she like after you took that video?
> 
> she looks really sore on her feet... makes me think founder only because I had my big horse founder two months ago and he didn't want to walk either...
> 
> ...


She's walking normal in between these episodes, we've had a couple tonight. Yes I'm familiar with founder and soreness we take in rescues now & then, I've delt with it in a couple of them. It looks like she's stretching and reaching a lot. I've only had one foal, it was last year so I'm definitely no expert in pregnancy, I really appreciate your thoughts, thank you! Almost forgot, yes she has rolled a couple times in the last hour


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you for taking what I wrote so well.





Thats great, I'm very glad. hmm has me very puzzled... will wait to see what the more experienced ladies have to say about that one... I've only had two foals born so I'm not expert either hehe


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2014)

Honestly, that is pretty strange, and she does seem to be in some kind of discomfort.

On first look, I'd be feeling her feet for any signs of heat, as it appears she is having some difficulty walking. I have had mares that have had a baby sit on a nerve and cause some strange walking behavior, but personally, I'd have a vet come and assess her just to be sure.

With the growing udder, and what appears to be some softening in her vulva, as well as a moving tummy -- she's a bit confusing at this time. If pregnant, she's holding that baby up high and tight -- which we have certainly seen, especially in maidens. Sometimes they don't even look pregnant from the sides when baby is riding so high, and then they just deliver.

It's hard to not be there to put my hands on her, and truthfully, I think the best call would be to have a vet check her out to make sure all is well with her, if possible.

Keep sending the videos, and let us know if it's possible for a vet to check her. She has me puzzled too, but I'm thinking it's time for a professional opinion. The walking has me concerned.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 11, 2014)

I have seen something like this before, twice! Once was a cracked pelvis and the other was a severe infection in the uterus. Both times the pain caused founder in all 4 feet. You need the vet. I don't feel this mare in in foal.


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you Diane, appreciate your thoughts. I think everyone missed where I said this was an "episode" when it's over in just a few minutes she's 100% normal, like today at 7:30 am, she walking around waiting for breakfast perfectly normal she does not have a cracked pelvis lol or founder. No heat and she just had her hooves trimmed 2 days ago. Of course I use my vet regularly but he won't see anything abnormal at this moment, Happy Appy you're wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy off on diagnosis and I do not agree that this rolling belly is nothing more then an infection, which she doesn't have


----------



## happy appy (Jul 11, 2014)

Even if I am way off I still think the thing to do here is get a vet to check her. If this is truly just episodes then there would be neurological issues going on. Bottom line - Horses don't just walk like that and have nothing wrong. She needs to be checked by a vet.


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 11, 2014)

Happy Appy, seriously lol she did not go from a 100% normal mare to broken pelvis & now neurological issues in less then a day -_____- funny how her belly was going crazy rolling around all day yesterday and this "strange" behavior came with it, I'm going with the baby being very active and possibly sitting in an uncomfortable position for mom that she's just not use to, of course I'm no expert on pregnancy but I am very experienced in their health and well being. That's just super far fetched and would be a different scenario if the behavior came by itself. My vet will literally think I'm insane if I call him out on this and there's nothing to see, he knows me very well as like I said I take in rescues and he's been here quite a bit over the last several months treating one that came with all sorts of problems. I think you need to always look at the whole picture as from the beginning of this topic you've had nothing nice or positive to say


----------



## happy appy (Jul 11, 2014)

I am happy that you feel there is nothing wrong and that everything is normal. You would know your horse best. Keep in mind that if you post up looking for opinions that you will get them. Since you only want opinions that you like I will not post on your threads anymore.

I hope you and your mare the best.


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 11, 2014)

Happy Appy I do not want or expect only nice opinions. Others have made comments about possible issues and problems other then pregnancy, but at the same time have given other theories and advice as well. You seem to only have bad things to say and I feel a little attacked by you is all


----------



## chandab (Jul 11, 2014)

From video I can't pinpoint what's going on, but there is something there. Her walk does look a bit like a horse with laminitis, but... Take a look at her hips around 30-35 seconds in and around 1:28; she's raising and dropping them in a strange manner, she is sore or uncomfortable from something. I think as others have said, having a vet look is likely your best course of action.


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2014)

Can you take another video of her walking normally please. It will give us all some peace of mind. You know we are all just in love with these little ones, and always want the best for them. It's especially hard for everyone when they can't put their hands on the horse, or see other behaviors, as you can. All we can do is see a short video, and it's because we care that people give their advice and concerns.

Unfortunately for all of us, when something seems wrong, we all go "to that place" where we've had a bad experience, and become alarmed. I appreciate that you take the time to understand our concerns, and not take offense. We only want the best here for you and your mare, so I appreciate you're responding to each of us, explaining what we "can't" see because we're not there.

Also, if she had her hooves trimmed 2 days ago, it is EXTREMELY possible that the farrier trimmer/cut a little more than s/he should, and she may be a bit sore from the trim. That would certainly explain her movements, and she should recover from that quickly.

Looking forward to more videos of her!


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 11, 2014)

First of all let me assure you that any horse that ends up under my care should never be worried about. I'm blessed to have a wonderful husband who has made it possible for me to spend every day just caring for my animals, my kids and our ranch. My horses get the best care and just so you will all understand how extreme I get with the care of these animals, I spent 8k last year trying to save a rescued mini yearling, unfortunately she didn't make it but you better believe I tried everything! Here's a video I just took, I even tied her tail so you all could see her rear end movements. Yes she's a little sore from the trim she just had, we have her trimmed every 4 weeks because even the tiniest growth her hooves they become dishy and flip up a bit. I personally rescued her 2 years ago. She had very unkept hooves, that's why they grow so strange. No she was never suppose to get pregnant, if she is it was completely by accident. If any of you wish to help me with the original subject I'm very very grateful but this is really unnecessary and a bit insulting

http://youtu.be/-D_th-ock74


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2014)

She looks much better. I'm thinking it was the trim too, and was happy to see your new video.

Please don't be insulted. Remember, we're all still learning about each other, and we all SERIOUSLY LOVE these little ones, so we all want the very best for them. It's good to learn more about you, and all the things you do. We love to learn more about each other, and she's looking so much better. Sometimes trims are hard on them, but it sounds like you have that under control. I had one that had to be trimmed very often, also, as when she arrived her hooves were long and curled. So sad when that happens.

Okay, now we're back to watching her and seeing how she changes. Please keep us updated on any changes you see in her. I'm still thinking that it's possible she's pregnant -- thinking about that udder, and her strange belly movements. So, I'll be watching to see your posts and read any changes that you see happening.

Sounds like you have a wonderful set up, being able to rescue horses and able to work them full time. Keep us posted, please! She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2014)

she is looking much better. I only just saw your comment on being trimmed 4 days ago but I really think that would be what caused the soreness yay for her being better now, my best friend has a 16hh thoroughbred show horse who as soon as he gets his shoes off or hooves trimmed he cannot walk, lol he is such a sook that he has a big carry on, some horses can just be funny sometimes. 
I hope you haven't taken offence by anything these wonderful ladies have said. All three ladies are very knowledgable breeders and have their heart in the right place. they would do anything for a mini even the ones on here. 
We are a wonderful group of people here on the pregnancy page and we haven't had any nastiness here yet, I hope that we can all move on from this and you will see that we really are a lovely bunch of people who really care about the mares/ foals/ geldings/ stallions and people on here.

looking forward to your updates on your mare


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2014)

So, how is she doing? It's been a couple of days -- I've been away at some educational classes so couldn't check here until now. Any changes??


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 16, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So, how is she doing? It's been a couple of days -- I've been away at some educational classes so couldn't check here until now. Any changes??


Hello, thank you for checking in with us xx she's doing very well, here's a video from today. Question please...approximately how far along is a mare when the baby is this active and can be seen this well, assuming of course this is a baby and not an alien lol 
http://youtu.be/oplWtx8AJLU


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 16, 2014)

Can you take another video for us but from a side view and not from behind. A picture of her Udder if you can as well please





I can see her breathing in and out easily , but the computer screen at work is on the brink so could be reason why im having trouble seeing anything.

How tall is she ? Has she had a foal before ?


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2014)

hmm I can't say for sure...

this video is of the foal my mare is cooking... she is 297days today and looks like she will foal this week.
there is a party going on inside of that tummy!

http://vid1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/cassie_king1/IMG_7198_zps5c8f991b.mp4


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2014)

Not sure how far along she is, but with that much movement -- bulging out one side and then the next -- there is plenty of room in there still, so I'd say you have some time.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 21, 2014)

Any news on your mare ?


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, I notice when my mare stands up from laying down she's wet on one side of her belly and leg from milk, must be the pressure against the utter??? No dripping while standing though, any thoughts on this? Would this indicate she's close to foaling?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe time for some more pics ? Down at her level take one from behind and a side one and one of her udder .


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 6, 2014)

Any news on your mare ????


----------



##  (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2014)

She could be anything from 8 months onwards. Can we have a few pics of her sideways and her udder please


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi! My mare has been laying down a lot more then the past weeks and tonight I'm not sure why but her tail is really wet??? I just took these photos so sorry it was dark, hope they're ok. As far as I know my stallion could only have gotten to her (by accident) up until September 30, 2013. I actually went through photos on my computer and came up with the fact I moved her to the barn stall that day last year so he would not have been able to have contact with her even through a fence. Anyway thank you all!


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 8, 2014)

Forgot this picture! Tell me what you all think of my newest photos please


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like she's starting to loosen up and elongate some, but she has a ways to go. She's looking great, though!


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 20, 2014)

So her utter which was remaining about the same size for quite a while went from the first pic, which was taken at 3am last night to the second pic just 4 hours later, hmmmmm finally soon maybe?


----------



##  (Aug 20, 2014)

Filling nicely!!! Getting very excited for you!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 24, 2014)

Do you have a foal yet?


----------



## Luna_tic (Aug 24, 2014)

No baby



but it's really active, she's seems uncomfortable but omg I need sleep


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 25, 2014)

Sleep will be worth it in the end



, Best of Luck Luna !!


----------

